# Need Help Getting My NEW HD TIVO DVR with Plain External esata 500 gig Drive ..HELP



## Jeffnhendo (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got in my New HD TIVO DRV in this week 9/10/2008. I bought a regular EXTERNAL 500 gig esata Western Digital Drive to expand the space. I know it can be done but not sure how to do it. I want to have the EXTERNAL DRive be allowed to work. DO I need to format with certain software , program codes or what. Please someone help me. 
It is a Series 3 of course and brand new running software version 9.4-01020652

Please anyone that can help email me at [email protected] or post here. I am a newbie so please walk me though it. I was told its easy and not so painful.

Thanks ,

JeffnHendo Sweating it out here


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to take out the internal drive and marry the external drive to it, in your PC, or get the official expander drive.


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

Use WinMFS from mfslive.org and select the current tivo drive as the A drive, the esata as the B drive, then run the mfsadd utility.


----------



## Jeffnhendo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Almighty Guru's out there.

Thanks for the post. I downloaded some info from here after your post and a walk through on how to use WinMFS ( the latest Beta Version on their site) and then took out my Tivo HD Internal Drive. I then took the Sata cable and power cable from one of the two LightScribe drives I have in the Computer and Attached it to my Tivo HD Internal Drive. I dont have a Sata to Esata Cable so I just hooked up the External Western Digital 500 Gig My Book I bought for the Upgrade ( at half the cost of the Official Tivo DVR Expander I Might add) via Firewire ( or I can use USB to 1394? or whatever that small square is).

Here's My Delima, I can see the My Book perfectly under my computer, but cant see the TIVO HD Internal Drive I hooked up at all. Also when I go and open up the WinMFS Software and click on Select, then I dont have ANYDRIVES AT ALL THAT SHOW UP. Can someone please let me know , even email me at my regular email at [email protected] or post online and let me know when its posted. The problem is I want and NEED the extra space. I am on Disability after working selling high end software in the Software Industry, But I never did the work, I had Guru's like you guys out their that actually made the magic happen. I need that from the Tivo Community now. Since I got sick ( have to take over 48 pills per day) all I can do is surf the net and watch Tivo.. So please anyone who has some answers as to how to get the drives to appear or marry let me know. I cant figure why they arent showing up. Please help, God Bless you all and I look forward to your emails and or post with some answers or suggestions.

Very Sincerley,

Jeff - [email protected]

P.S. I am going to try to download another version of the WinMFS that isnt beta to see if the drives will show up there, but still dont know why when I disconnected my DVDRW and hooked to Tivo Internal the drive doesnt appear either. Is their any other software or way to marry the drives?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo drive will not show up under My Computer, since it is not formatted a way Windows will recognize, WinMFS should see it though.


----------



## Jeffnhendo (Sep 15, 2008)

Help Please,

I opened my Computuer and if I use either the Firewire Cable that came with the 500 gig WinBook or the USB to 1394 cable I can see my 500 gig drive. I then connected my Tivo Drive 2 ways 1st was using sata cable from sata4 on my mother board to the drive. It doesnt show up in windows of course and when WinMFS is opened NOTHING ( NO DRIVE AT ALL ) shows up. I then disconnected one of my lighscribe DVDRW's ( sata and Power) and Nothing again shows up. I am at a total lose...

Please someone help me out and let me know whats up

Stats:

Tivo HD Model TCD652160
Software Release: 9.4

Email or post to help me figure this out or use a totally different solution. I dont have a sata to esata cable. But shouldnt the Firewire or 1394 (USB) for the winbook work to be able to open WinMFS and marry the two drives..

JeffnHendo

Email me at: [email protected]

Thanks in advance everyone...


----------

